# Is this winter wheat?



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Planted new TTTF lawn last September. This weed appeared last fall and is still present after winter. With the help of @pennstater2005 it was ID'd as possibly wheat (possibly from the straw used while seeding). Is that still the case? I sort of thought wheat would die over the winter.
Thanks,


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry bud. Just seeing this for some reason. I've got some stuff that appears to be winter wheat as well. The farmer that sold me the wheat straw did note that perennial wheat is a thing now. So you might have to hand pull a bit more.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

When I had this issue a couple years back The wheat didn't die until the real hot months started. Mowing it keeps it contained in the meantime. Pulling it is ideal if it doesn't drive you crazy &#128541;


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Planted new TTTF lawn last September. This weed appeared last fall and is still present after winter. With the help of @pennstater2005 it was ID'd as possibly wheat (possibly from the straw used while seeding). Is that still the case? I sort of thought wheat would die over the winter.
> Thanks,


+1! I have the same issue. The samples you pulled are the same as mine. I did a Reno last fall, used the ez straw and had this sprout in the fall and I have it sprouting now.Is there any herbicide that can be used to kill this?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think part of the reason why the winter wheat survived is because this wasn't a cold winter by any means...at least where I live. It does have some level of winter hardiness. My guess for control would be glyphosate. Most articles you'll find regarding herbicides are in relation to weed control in winter wheat. We're the only ones trying to kill it :lol:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I think part of the reason why the winter wheat survived is because this wasn't a cold winter by any means...at least where I live. It does have some level of winter hardiness. My guess for control would be glyphosate. Most articles you'll find regarding herbicides are in relation to weed control in winter wheat. We're the only ones trying to kill it :lol:


Agreed! I've been looking around and I haven't seen much in regards of herbicide control for wheat and to no avail. I have been painting the blades in small increments. How else would it work it's way out of the lawn? I hate it, I want to gone sooner rather than later.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I think part of the reason why the winter wheat survived is because this wasn't a cold winter by any means...at least where I live. It does have some level of winter hardiness. My guess for control would be glyphosate. Most articles you'll find regarding herbicides are in relation to weed control in winter wheat. We're the only ones trying to kill it :lol:
> ...


I just hand pull it. I don't have much coming up.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Where you successful at getting most of the roots out when you hand pulled?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Thanks for the insight on this. I was freaking out. I thought I had quackgrass. I'm going to wait for the stalks to get a little bigger. I have small plants and I can't get down too much to the root system without breaking off midway.

I put up a similar post relating to my issue as well with pics of what I have going on currently 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15602


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Hard to tell if it is winter wheat. The dead giveaway in my lawn was the seeds were still attached to the bottom when pulled up.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Good thought. I'm going to wait until I'm able to get a good sized sample plant and pull up as much as I can and post it. Either way, I'm going to stick to my plan and paint as many plants as I can


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I just went outside and tried to hand pull some. The stems broke. It sounds like just mowing a lot might get rid of it eventually.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> I just went outside and tried to hand pull some. The stems broke. It sounds like just mowing a lot might get rid of it eventually.


Sorry I hijacked your thread. This was right up my alley. I've been trying to do the same and I've had the same problem ripping them out


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I just went outside and tried to hand pull some. The stems broke. It sounds like just mowing a lot might get rid of it eventually.
> ...


You didn't hijack my thread at all. It's all adding to the conversation. I may have missed this, but what about painting with glypho & an artist brush?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


I've actually taken a different route that I think has been easier. I mix blue dye, NIS and Glypho. I make it into a thick malt with high rate of NIS, so it sticks much better. I use cotton gloves over nitrile gloves. I soak my finger tips with the concoction and run my fingers through the blades. I'm able to do it much quicker, especially if I have a bunch in a small section. It also cuts down on killing the good turf. I've tried the paintbrush method but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


I might give that a shot. Do you just get the wheat leaves slightly wet? When you say "thick malt" consistency, you mean like a milkshake? How much good turf die off do you experience?
Thanks


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Lawn said:
> ...


Yes kind of like a syrup consistency. Basically to keep it from running. I dip my thumb, index and middle finger in the cocktail. Pinch your fingers to squeeze out the excess, run your fingers on the leaves, and on the stalk if it's long enough to. Once you get used to it and get the muscle memory, you'll go much faster. Doing it this way, you might only get the nearby leaves of the good turf effected. With a paintbrush, I think you run the risk of making a bigger dead space of turf.


----------

